# Possible to switch posting?



## gyro081 (23 Mar 2011)

Hey everyone,

I don't want to come off sounding like a whiner here. But I just got my posting message and I'm being sent to Cold Lake Alberta. I have never been there, nor do I want to. I know a few people there that have been living there for a year now and they say to avoid it at all costs. EVERYONE has told me this place is a total hole, with nothing to do and is just butt - @$$ cold. Hence the name. I might not mind so much if I were an older guy and would like to see all the scenery. Truth is I'm only 21, and do not want to have to waste the next 4-5 years of my life in such a place.

Is there ANY WAY I would be able to switch to a different posting? My top 3: Shearwater, Greenwood, Trenton ... they probably never even considered those. My trade right now is Air Log-O. I will even consider OT to not have to spend the next few years in Cold Lake.

Any input is highly appreciated! (Please don't just reply with "Suck it up b!tch" I'm here for answers, not a$$holes.)

Thanks!
-g


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Mar 2011)

You will need better reasons than _"I don't want to go there"_ for your chain of command and your career manager to consider working on changing your posting.  There is no posting _Get Out of Jail Free_ card.


----------



## GAP (23 Mar 2011)

Or being only 21, you could grow up and look for the good in the posting and take advantage of it. I find most people who don't like a place, have never made an effort to find the parts they WOULD enjoy....but that's just me......


----------



## gyro081 (23 Mar 2011)

Thank you both for your replies. I realize it is a decision made by a higher-up for reasons I will never know. But in all honesty, I don't see why they'd send a kid in such an isolated place. If I do end up not being able to switch postings, I WILL try to make the best of it. But here's a couple  reasons why I shouldn't be there:

It's so expensive... I don't have much equity built to buy a house, and even a nice little cardboard box there is a good 200k+. I could live on base, that's an option. But I was really looking forward to buying a house and "grow up" as GAP said. I can't be renting forever, I want to move ahead in life.

I help my mother while living at home, I pay her rent. If I leave (I live right beside Shearwater), she will be forced to sell the house due to lack of funds

I don't want to be sounding like I'm speaking out of my rear about the place, but I also wonder why these friends of mine are saying don't come here, there is nothing to do. And many people who go there become alcoholics... Definitely not sounding too pleasant. Do you think my financial issues may have an impact on a posting switch?


----------



## mariomike (23 Mar 2011)

gyro081 said:
			
		

> I don't want to come off sounding like a whiner here. But I just got my posting message and I'm being sent to Cold Lake Alberta. I have never been there, nor do I want to. I know a few people there that have been living there for a year now and they say to avoid it at all costs. EVERYONE has told me this place is a total hole, with nothing to do and is just butt - @$$ cold. Hence the name. I might not mind so much if I were an older guy and would like to see all the scenery. Truth is I'm only 21, and do not want to have to waste the next 4-5 years of my life in such a place.



Reminds me of something similar I recall my sister saying when ordered there many years ago. She got used to it, and learned to love the place. Still there, in fact.


----------



## GAP (23 Mar 2011)

gyro081 said:
			
		

> Thank you both for your replies. I realize it is a decision made by a higher-up for reasons I will never know. But in all honesty, I don't see why they'd send a kid in such an isolated place. If I do end up not being able to switch postings, I WILL try to make the best of it. But here's a couple  reasons why I shouldn't be there:
> 
> It's so expensive... I don't have much equity built to buy a house, and even a nice little cardboard box there is a good 200k+. I could live on base, that's an option. But I was really looking forward to buying a house and "grow up" as GAP said. I can't be renting forever, I want to move ahead in life.
> 
> ...



Hmmm...staying the shacks is what......$88.00/month + rations.....out of approx 1200....and there's no room to help out? Welcome to similiar situations (in various ways) most on here have lived through and were better people for it....


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2011)

gyro081 said:
			
		

> I help my mother while living at home, I pay her rent. If I leave (I live right beside Shearwater), she will be forced to sell the house due to lack of funds



Even if you _could_ get your posting changed for that reason, you can't stay in one location for your entire career.  If your mother is disabled, you _may_ want to look into claiming her as a dependent and have her move with you.

Yes, sometimes postings suck, make the best of it and go in with an open mind.


----------



## Strike (23 Mar 2011)

Your trade is not unlike mine (PAffO) when it comes to the branch managing postings.  There is a high rate of service couple and, unfortunately for you, these people's preferences will be seen as more important.  A single member is pretty much the easiest person to post -- no dependents, less likely to own a home, etc., etc.  Compare that to someone who's got a bit more time in -- married with kids, owns a house, spouse is military or working, etc.

It seems like you're getting the short end of the stick (I know this feeling, trust me) but you have to make it work for you.  Your branch will notice it if you are posted to a place you don't like and you make the best of it resulting in glowing PERs.  They'll then start planning your career path which, if you have made the best of it in Cold Lake, will mean some high-speed postings.

There's a lot to do in Cold Lake if you take the time to look, especially if you like the outdoors.  Sailing, archery (awesome outdoor ranges), off-roading; they even have their own riding club with some extremely competitive rates for boarding a horse.

You really have to approach it with an open mind.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Mar 2011)

gyro081 said:
			
		

> But I was really looking forward to buying a house and "grow up" as GAP said. I can't be renting forever, I want to move ahead in life.



Why buy a house in an area you don't want to stay in? You'd just be fixing it up for the next guy to buy it, and if the housing bubble tanks, you're out a lot of cash.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2011)

gyro081 said:
			
		

> ............. I realize it is a decision made by a higher-up for reasons I will never know. But in all honesty, I don't see why they'd send a kid in such an isolated place.



Probably because they need someone there and you fill that qualification.



			
				gyro081 said:
			
		

> It's so expensive... I don't have much equity built to buy a house, and even a nice little cardboard box there is a good 200k+. I could live on base, that's an option. But I was really looking forward to buying a house and "grow up" as GAP said. I can't be renting forever, I want to move ahead in life.



So you want someone else to face that hardship; not you.  



			
				gyro081 said:
			
		

> I help my mother while living at home, I pay her rent.



Nothing saying that you can not continue to do so.  The Bank will sort out the paperwork for you.



			
				gyro081 said:
			
		

> ....... If I leave (I live right beside Shearwater), she will be forced to sell the house due to lack of funds



It doesn't matter where you live, if you stop paying her rent, she will be in the same predicament; or are you still living with your Mom?  It may be time to leave the nest.



			
				gyro081 said:
			
		

> I don't want to be sounding like I'm speaking out of my rear about the place, but I also wonder why these friends of mine are saying don't come here, there is nothing to do. And many people who go there become alcoholics... Definitely not sounding too pleasant. Do you think my financial issues may have an impact on a posting switch?



Others have answered your quandry with responses already.  I don't have to cover much more about your speaking out of your rear end as you already recognize that.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (23 Mar 2011)

I will be more blunt - feel free to ignore me.

You are not a "kid".  Rather you are a "21 year old Log O".

You are an officer, who is complaining about their first task - in fact will consider OT in order to avoid said task.

That doesn't sound like much of an example - and that is now your full time job - to lead by example.  If you can't do that, then it doesn't matter where you are posted - you will be miserable, and so will those who you have been entrusted to lead.

Time to grow up.


----------



## smale436 (23 Mar 2011)

I've been in Cold Lake for 5 years now and came here when I was 24. Sure there are days I would like to be elsewhere. Would I want to drop my life here and take a posting in Shearwater or Greenwood and take the insane provincial income taxes, high heating oil costs, or paying $7.25 for 4L of milk? Not really, but that is what this job entails. Perhaps you should re-think your career choice if you are not willing to go where you are needed. Not to sound harsh but I was contributing by paying my father rent when he got divorced. He learned to deal with it when I left. I met quite a few heavy drinkers working in Shearwater of all ages for the record.

     There are many people much younger than you who come here and make the best of it. I'm partly surprised, but in a way not at all surprised, at your attitude as I have worked for similar supervisors (officers AND NCM's alike). The performance you get out of the people who work for you can be quite proportional to what they think of you. There are thousands of people in the same situation as you. What makes you so special? Just sayin...


----------



## navymich (23 Mar 2011)

Considering your age, you still have a few postings ahead of you.  Given the number of Wings across Canada, there is a good chance that you would be posted to Cold Lake at some point in your career.  So why not take this posting now and get it out of the way.  Put on a happy face, learn from the position, and carry on.  If you can show that you have accepted what may be a less then ideal posting, it may give you some bonus points for next time.

As for the "kid" part, there was a 19 year old on my 3's course whose first posting was to Cold Lake.  He was disappointed to say the least, but we got together as a group and talked about the pros and cons of it (adding in a bit of the "suck it up" too, but that is a given!).  We told him similar things to what I mentioned above.  And now?  He's been there for almost 4 years and is absolutely loving it.  Or maybe he's not, but by all indication on the outside, he's doing great, learning tons, and advancing and growing.

You can go there and grumble and moan about, but it will be a long 4ish years.  Or you can take a deep breath, go into the posting with open eyes and an open mind, make some friends and grow.

Good luck.


----------



## Zoomie (23 Mar 2011)

I'm with PPCLI Guy on this topic.

When I first started reading your post I felt a bit of empathy, that changed  as soon as I saw that you were a fully trained LogO..  You are an Officer, you have been training for quite some time to be where you are.

 If you had no clue why you were posted to Cold Lake, you obviously did not spend nearly enough time researching possible postings while on MOS training.  Did you even ask to talk to your career manager and tell him/her about your mother in Shearwater?  Did your course director not ask you for your choices and reasons for going there?

Most people (single and married) that I know absolutely LOVE Cold Lake.  If you go in to your first tour with a poor attitude, it will be noted and you can be assured that your next posting will not be amongst your top three choices.  You need to be good at your job, exude confidence and get your name out.


----------



## old fart (23 Mar 2011)

CDNAIRFORCE said:
			
		

> ........or paying $7.25 for 4L of milk? ....



Your getting a deal...I just paid 3.69 for two liters....in good old Oromocto.....


----------



## dogger1936 (23 Mar 2011)

Cold Lake sucks. So do most bases in Canada. I personally hate Petawawa with a passion and on my second posting back to this dive have racked up over a decade in a place I can't stand. However Algonquin park is awesome, the Ottawa river is beautiful, the crackheads in Pembroke provide entertainment , and me and my family enjoy our weekly planning sessions to GO SOMEWHERE!! ;D

The other posters saying your not a kid...I disagree. I was 21 with a tour and 5 years service and two postings.  Unfortunately wither I'm getting old or my memory is fading of previous officers I had but the training system is pumping out spoiled children lately and not young officers to mold.

And believe me I still get sick stomach seeing the signs for CFB Petawawa even coming back from a day trip away, fact is I try to make the best of it. And that's all that's available to you.


----------



## Griffon (23 Mar 2011)

So to answer the question...you pretty much have a snowball's chance in hell of not coming to Cold Lake.  For some reason people try to avoid this place like the plague, but in my opinion it is what you make of it.  Even if you try the OT route you still need to APPLY through one of the (normally) annual competitions.  Boards for those competitions either already have or are in progress for this FY, so even if you asked for an OT you would still be coming to Cold Lake and would be staying here until you get accepted, IF you get accepted.

If you want to know more about this town, please feel free to PM me.  Really, IMHO it isn't that bad.  I won't joint the bandwagon and suggest you adjust the attitude, I think you've heard enough of that.

Cheers!


----------



## gyro081 (23 Mar 2011)

Griffon said:
			
		

> So to answer the question...you pretty much have a snowball's chance in hell of not coming to Cold Lake.  For some reason people try to avoid this place like the plague, but in my opinion it is what you make of it.  Even if you try the OT route you still need to APPLY through one of the (normally) annual competitions.  Boards for those competitions either already have or are in progress for this FY, so even if you asked for an OT you would still be coming to Cold Lake and would be staying here until you get accepted, IF you get accepted.
> 
> If you want to know more about this town, please feel free to PM me.  Really, IMHO it isn't that bad.  I won't joint the bandwagon and suggest you adjust the attitude, I think you've heard enough of that.
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks to you and many of the previous posters. I'm really honestly trying deep down to make the best of this. I guess it's just all of my personal friends that have been there or lived there is what's putting me down. They have absolutely nothing but negative to say, and who am I to think otherwise since I haven't seen it myself? I trust them, and trust what I read about it. If I grew up in the country this may be easier to adjust to, however that's not the case. I'm going to make the best of this either way, because like the previous people have said. As an officer, you're expected to lead and I will not let the negative attitude fall downwards under any circumstance.

On a side note, Griffon, how long have you been in Cold Lake for? How old are you also if that's not too personal. Do you see the younger guys enjoy themselves? If so what is a common pass-time. I hear the night-life down there is next to non-existent unless your into incest. I guess today was just a real shocker finding out this news, and I didn't take too lightly to it. As the days go on I'll most likely loosen up...

dogger1936 I do agree with you that the military is pumping out spoiled kids. I'm not ashamed to consider myself one too if it comes down to it. However I do have service since the age of 16. Been in the military all my working life. I don't want to sound like one of those spoiled kids, but if that's what it sounds like... i guess the boot fits. I was simply just asking the board whether or not there may be some circumstances in which a switch of posting may be possible.

Anyways, in conclusion to this... I WILL try to make the best of this. I know its a boonie town and I'm a city boy so we're like black and white... But sometimes gray is a nice shade.

-g


----------



## Journeyman (23 Mar 2011)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I will be more blunt - feel free to ignore me.
> 
> You are not a "kid".  Rather you are a "21 year old Log O".
> 
> ...



 *THIS should be on the CF recruiting poster ! ! ! *


----------



## GAP (23 Mar 2011)

gyro081 keep the attitude from your last post and you'll do just fine....luck!!


----------



## momtoprincesses (23 Mar 2011)

LOL...  I read through here once in a while and I don't post very often, but I just had to pop into this thread and suggest that you should look up the city and what it offers instead of just listening to your friends.  Check out the facilities on base and what is available in the area... it's not nearly as isolated a boonie-town as some people make it out to be.  Yes, it is miserably cold in the winter, but not as bad as some places, and the summer quite makes up for it.   (And you know what?  The buildings are heated!!)   The cost of living here, aside from real estate, is a whole lot lower than Nova Scotia.  (But don't even look at buying a house here - the market is seriously inflated and property taxes are horrible.)   A posting is what you make of it - there are as many people here who love it as hate it.  You just need to meet more people with a better perspective.

As an aside... Good on you for caring about your mom, but how will she feel if you hurt your career when you're just starting out by using her as an excuse to refuse a posting where you will learn, grow, develop and round out your training?  I'm sure there is a solution - she could take in another boarder, for example.

Good luck, and chin up.  Cold Lake really isn't all that bad.  Especially now that it's starting to feel like Spring out there.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (23 Mar 2011)

Can people around here try to be just a little more sympathetic?  Yes he is an officer, and yes we all know what the expectations of him are on the job and all that good stuff.  But here is a reality check, commission or not, he is still human, and still 21.  Obviously he is not happy about his situation and is looking for an outlet to talk about it.  And guess what folks, he isn't the first young or not so young officer to not like his situation.  And we all know I'm right about this.  When I am in the officers mess, I hear officers of all ranks gripping about any number of things that make them unhappy.  Its called life, its normal.  Granted this is not an officers mess, but it is an anonymous place where he can talk about what hes thinking without standing in front of his subordinates.  We should all try and remember this and be a bit more supportive.

And another point.  The CF as a whole is overly amazing at conveying the "suck it up buttercup" BS.  Given this, I hardly think that we need to provide even more of it.

As for the original poster.  I feel for your situation.  I have spent some time in Cold Lake.  I am not an outdoors person in my personal life and would have absolutely hated being there as a young single guy.  Now that I am not so young and not single, it would still be bad as my significant other would have a very hard time finding employment there.  But it is an unfortunately reality of our job.

If you do try to get a different posting you will have to come up with better reasons then saying this is a bad place for a young single guy to be.  Truth be told, the career manager probably hears this all the time from everyone so hes not going to care about yet another case of the isolation blues.  You will have to identify a requirement not to be there that goes a bit beyond it being a not so fun place to live.

On another note, there is a bright side to this.  Typically officers aren't in a posting for very long, and even if you have a 5 year posting, its not uncommon for you to end that posting early by applying for a different position elsewhere.  You may have more success identifying positions through EMAA that there is a clear need to have filled that are more suitable to your preferences.

If I were you, I would do a quick 2 years there, get the Cold Lake posting out of the way, and move on to another spot at 23.  You will still be pretty young and have alot left ahead of you.  I would not recommend staying there a full 5 years though.


----------



## gyro081 (23 Mar 2011)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Can people around here try to be just a little more sympathetic?  Yes he is an officer, and yes we all know what the expectations of him are on the job and all that good stuff.  But here is a reality check, commission or not, he is still human, and still 21.  Obviously he is not happy about his situation and is looking for an outlet to talk about it.  And guess what folks, he isn't the first young or not so young officer to not like his situation.  And we all know I'm right about this.  When I am in the officers mess, I hear officers of all ranks gripping about any number of things that make them unhappy.  Its called life, its normal.  Granted this is not an officers mess, but it is an anonymous place where he can talk about what hes thinking without standing in front of his subordinates.  We should all try and remember this and be a bit more supportive.
> 
> And another point.  The CF as a whole is overly amazing at conveying the "suck it up buttercup" BS.  Given this, I hardly think that we need to provide even more of it.
> 
> ...



I would like to begin to thank you on your insight. I'm glad there are people who still realize military people are still people none the less. It seems the people who have actually been to these places understand more then the ones who don't... I can see a trend anyways. I definitely did not know about the possibility of applying for an early posting after 2 years in one location. It was my understanding I would be here for the 4-5 years that I was originally told. You definitely brightened up my day with this information. It's hard to convince the girlfriend the same but we haven't been dating all that long so it is what it is. You're right, 23 is still very young in the work-force regardless of what the job is.

In all honesty, I'm already beginning to see a positive of this. I'll be able to experience a popular "bad" posting and be able to talk to many future candidates for such places in truth of how it really is, and what mindset to go in with. I suppose the only _real learning is through experience, not textbooks. (or internet sources like I based my assumptions of Cold Lake off of)_

You guys have all been a very good help, even those who told me to suck it up... I accept it all as positive comments. I can say with a clear conscience that my day went from the worst day of my life, to not so bad after all.  :nod:

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## ltmaverick25 (24 Mar 2011)

gyro081 said:
			
		

> I definitely did not know about the possibility of applying for an early posting after 2 years in one location. It was my understanding I would be here for the 4-5 years that I was originally told. You definitely brightened up my day with this information. It's hard to convince the girlfriend the same but we haven't been dating all that long so it is what it is. You're right, 23 is still very young in the work-force regardless of what the job is.



Just remember that is not a guarentee, just a possibility.  But if you do a good job, have a positive attitude at work and make a difference, it will go a long way to justifying the application to a different position.  Then you can be in a position not to complain, but rather to advocate which always goes better.  As you can see by some responces, the military has an unrelenting hatred for complaint, yet, we are ALL  guilty of it!


----------



## medicineman (24 Mar 2011)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Can people around here try to be just a little more sympathetic?  Yes he is an officer, and yes we all know what the expectations of him are on the job and all that good stuff.  But here is a reality check, commission or not, he is still human, and still 21.



Here's the reality check - he's an adult and he signed a contract stating that he was willing to go where ever he was required...that means going to places that might be unpalatable to him.  Most people here that have been in longer than lunch have been to some pretty unsavory places or places that would rather have not gone to...I had my dream posting scooped out from underneath me by someone complaining that he didn't want to leave where he was, despite the fact they'd been there for ever and a day and I'd had a more rounded career.  I empathize, but I will not sympathize...and it's not an officer/NCO thing - it's the army side of me coming out.  I would suggest one of three things - take the posting, put a memo in through the CoC with three very good reasons explaining why you think this would be a bad idea, or put in your voluntary release.

BTW, I have a couple of friends there that love it, despite the isolation.  I've been there, yeah, it's cold in the winter and it's a bit far from civilization, but there is alot to do in the area if you look for it.

MM


----------



## ltmaverick25 (24 Mar 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Here's the reality check - he's an adult and he signed a contract stating that he was willing to go where ever he was required...that means going to places that might be unpalatable to him.  Most people here that have been in longer than lunch have been to some pretty unsavory places or places that would rather have not gone to...I had my dream posting scooped out from underneath me by someone complaining that he didn't want to leave where he was, despite the fact they'd been there for ever and a day and I'd had a more rounded career.  I empathize, but I will not sympathize...and it's not an officer/NCO thing - it's the army side of me coming out.  I would suggest one of three things - take the posting, put a memo in through the CoC with three very good reasons explaining why you think this would be a bad idea, or put in your voluntary release.
> 
> BTW, I have a couple of friends there that love it, despite the isolation.  I've been there, yeah, it's cold in the winter and it's a bit far from civilization, but there is alot to do in the area if you look for it.
> 
> MM



I can see why you might be annoyed given your specific situation.  I dont like it either when guys get a posting and try to hang on to it for their entire career.  I have a real problem with that too.  But, this poster's case is not even close to the same thing.

And another thing..

We need to show our new people some mentorship and guidance.  Sometimes the army side is not the best way to go about doing this be it with a Private or a 2Lt.

Im my opinion the 'suck it up buttercup' is neither mentorship or guidance.  If all he ever sees is 'suck it up buttercup' what do you think his leadership style will look like down the road?


----------



## medicineman (24 Mar 2011)

There's mentorship and then there is coddling...here is the problem these days: people seem to think that the CF is here for their convenience.  Again, you sign a contract saying you're willing to go where you're told and when you're told to - if you're not, you're in the wrong line of work.  There comes a time when you have to face up to it.  I gave him some options - nowhere did I tell him to suck it up - I just said I had no sympathy.  I told him that there is an unlimited liability, but if he thinks he has some special circumstances (which granted do show up - I've had them myself), I also told him what he can do about them.  If that doesn't work, he can take the posting and what comes with it or find a job closer to home or more suitable to his circumstances - but not in the military.  That's mentoring - showing them the way, whether it's the way things are done, the way ahead or the way out if that's what is required.  As Nick Lowe said back in the 70's, "...you've got to be cruel to be kind".

MM


----------



## captloadie (24 Mar 2011)

Going to Cold Lake as a junior Log O is an excellent start for your career. It will allow you to get the base knowledge you'll need to move on to greater responsibility at higher rank. You'll get experience in areas that you'd never get in Shearwater or Comox. And don't count on getting an earlier posting out for good behaviour like another poster suggested. With the rate that we're promoting and stovepiping people these days, we need to ensure you get all the base experience required early in your career, and that usually takes 3 or 4 years. But after that, if you want to leave, you'll probably get your wish, and then not go back until you are a L Col and take over as the W Log O  ;D

As far as a social life, I'm sure that there are enough young jet jockeys still out looking to have fun. And then there is always the opportunity to improve international relationships during Maple Flag every year. 

And I wouldn't buy a house. Either rent out in town, or live in shacks and invest the money. You'll likely lose your shirt if you buy now, as you said it yourself, house prices are silly expensive, and getting out of the average military families ability to buy.


----------



## Occam (24 Mar 2011)

Up side - at least it's not Moose Jaw!

One possible reason why you didn't get a location such as Shearwater is that they've already posted some of your other "classmates" to those locations this summer.  

I know of at least one who got Shearwater....and one who got Moose Jaw.


----------



## Griffon (24 Mar 2011)

gyro081 said:
			
		

> On a side note, Griffon, how long have you been in Cold Lake for? How old are you also if that's not too personal. Do you see the younger guys enjoy themselves? If so what is a common pass-time. I hear the night-life down there is next to non-existent unless your into incest. I guess today was just a real shocker finding out this news, and I didn't take too lightly to it. As the days go on I'll most likely loosen up...
> -g



I was sure I hit "Post" last night when I responded to this...oh well, here goes:

I am 29 now, had my 21st birthday here.  I got here on May long weekend in 2002, which turned out to be a pretty good little party.  I met my wife here, so as a single guy it isn't totally hopeless here (And don't forget that the military posts guys AND gals to Cold Lake).  But if you want to have a crazy night out I would recommend getting into a car or two with a half dozen of your closest friends and hit the bar scene in Edmonton.  There are benefits to partying in a place other than your home town too  

As for things to do here, anything outdoors is fair game.  There's tons of fishing and hunting opportunities, boating is pretty awesome, there's an ATV/snowmobile trail that goes halfway to Edmonton, lots of smaller lakes with a dozen or so campgrounds to go spend your weekends at.

And if you're not really into the whole outdoorsy sportsman scene there's always the intersection sports teams on base including everything from softball to volleyball to hockey and more. We also have a pretty complete fitness center (JJ Parr) with a pool, gymnasium, squash and racquetball courts, soccer pitch, one outdoor and two indoor rinks, and a decently equipped weight/cardio room.  It's really just missing a running track, but if you really need a great gym there's also the Energy Center owned by the city, and it has pretty much anything JJ Parr doesn't.

For amenities, it's true that Cold Lake can be found to be a little lacking, but it works for the most part.  There's only a couple restaurants to eat at that (besides fast food joints, we have tons of those).  There's a Walmart and a Canadian Tire for your day-to-day needs, a Home Hardware and a Rona if you're a DIY guy that likes to build/renovate.

If you're into maintaining your own vehicle, or want to fix up a project car, there's an auto club on base that's pretty nicely set up and members get a discount at the local NAPA.

As you can see, I could write on this board for an hour or more telling you what there is to do here.  There are more things to do here than most people realize, but many of them choose to keep their eyes closed and complain about how horrible it is to be here.  It really is what you make of it; if you come here kicking and screaming you're probably going to hate it, but if you come here with an open mind and seek out the opportunities to have a good time you may find yourself pleasantly surprised.

Hope this helps!


----------



## momtoprincesses (24 Mar 2011)

_There are more things to do here than most people realize, but many of them choose to keep their eyes closed and complain about how horrible it is to be here. _


Very true!!!  And we know plenty of those, as well as plenty of people who love it here.    Griffon, do you think you could volunteer to re-write the info sheet they send out to people being posted in?  It really makes Cold Lake sound terrible, but just your little post here was ten times better!


----------



## Container (24 Mar 2011)

Cold Lake is great little town in summer. Its not that fantastic in Winter. I lived there for years- if I had the opportunity to be posted back I would jump on it.

So its not that bad.

To be honest it kinda seems like the old "I willing to serve anywhere......inside this small circle of area on this side of the country". 

I think you'll be surprised by Cold Lake going in with such low expectations. But then again its all about your mindset- if you go there to hate it. You'll hate it.

I recently had an office party where I had to bite my lip as an office wife told me they were surprised when they weren't posted back to Toronto. She said "Sure you sign a paper saying you'll go anywhere in Canada but I didn't think they would actually make us move". Being on my fourth posting in four years in three provinces I had to hold my jaw shut. 

Look at it like an adventure and it'll be great. And it might make it even sweeter when you get to go "home" in a few years. 

Also.....at 21....you might be surprised at how welcoming the locals are..... ;D


----------



## gyro081 (24 Mar 2011)

Griffon said:
			
		

> If you're into maintaining your own vehicle, or want to fix up a project car, there's an auto club on base that's pretty nicely set up and members get a discount at the local NAPA.
> 
> As you can see, I could write on this board for an hour or more telling you what there is to do here.  There are more things to do here than most people realize, but many of them choose to keep their eyes closed and complain about how horrible it is to be here.  It really is what you make of it; if you come here kicking and screaming you're probably going to hate it, but if you come here with an open mind and seek out the opportunities to have a good time you may find yourself pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Wow, this does help a lot! I am actually looking forward to my posting now! _Who  woulda thunk it?_  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Mar 2011)

gyro081 said:
			
		

> Wow, this does help a lot! I am actually looking forward to my posting now! _Who  woulda thunk it?_  ;D



Tell us you're happy so we can close this mess up.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## gyro081 (24 Mar 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Tell us you're happy so we can close this mess up.
> 
> Milnet.ca Staff



Oh I am, giv'r. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Mar 2011)

Post in this thread in a year and let everyone know either way.
Bruce


----------

